# A question I don't want to ask



## Erik_L (Nov 27, 2012)

I need some advice and support. As a reminder, I don't have any goats. I don't even have a fence, yet.

What if my wife won't help with the goats?

I want to ask her, but I'm not sure what I'd do if she says something like, "Well, I know you want them" or "I don't know anything about goats" (_like I do?_)
How successful can I be raising a couple of goats with no, or very little spousal support? I also work full time, thankfully. I'm sure at least one of my kids will help, but they're pre-teens and dodge most of their daily chores to jump on the electronic games. I don't know if my wife would lend a helping hand.
I wouldn't mind if this turned into "Dad's out with his goats, again," but don't want the animals to suffer.

Can anyone offer hope for a spouse who's support is _iffy_ at best?

Erik L
Calhoun, TN


----------



## PiccoloGoat (Sep 10, 2008)

Show her a baby goat and surely she'll change her mind


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

Well sometimes all it take is seeing the goats, they can not help but fall in love.

As for the Kids, No way would I ever allow my kids to do that. They never had the electronics but they had to help with the chores, well my daughter did because they really were her goats. 

My hubby does not do a lot for my goats, but if I can not get home in time to feed or something, he sure will help. He gets the hay and stacks it every year.

Just talk to her. It really is helpful if it is a team effort.


----------



## JaLyn (Oct 10, 2012)

You'd do just fine. My husband isnt' crazy about animals so I do all the care for my goats as well as loving them but my hats off to him because he does do all the building and stuff i can't. Like above poster said show her a baby goat and she would be in love. As for the kids i'd make em anyway, thats the problem with kids these days they spend too much time on electronics and not enough time getting outdoors, the way i see it we pay their way so they can do as we ask.


----------



## keren (Oct 26, 2008)

You will be fine. My hubby pretty much doesnt do anything with my goats. He doesnt like goats. He doesnt understand why I like them or why I need 6 goats. 

BUT - he owns 6 cars - and I dont understand why he needs 6 cars. 

So I do my thing, and he does his. I dont ask him to help with the goats and he doesnt ask me to help with the cars. 

For the most part, it works. When I really do need help, which is very occasionally, he will help me. Same with me and him, I will very occasionally help him with something. Like at one point with my doe close to kidding he watched her for me during the day and called me when she started streaming to come home. But he doesnt feed them, etc. 

It seems to work out just fine for us.


----------



## nursehelg (Jul 5, 2012)

My husband was not on board with any of my animal projects. He said no to the chickens, no to the goats, and no to the rabbits. But they make me happy, and he helps when I really need him to help. They are my responsibility mainly. It is much easier with more help though. It usually takes me about an hour if I do chores by myself. If someone helps me it cuts the time down to about 30 mins. So it is helpful if others chipped in. Just explain to her why you would want them, and see what she says. Show her pictures of some or take her to someone elses farm to check things out. Everyone loves babies, and then they just kinda grow on you.


----------



## JaLyn (Oct 10, 2012)

I"m so used to doing it myself that when he does help I appreciate it but that lil devil in my head is screaming "thats not the way i do it" lol..but i keep my mouth shut unless it's something that goings to harm my goats, cause it makes him feel good to help me and it lets me know that he loves me lol..


----------



## kiddoe (Oct 8, 2012)

My husband pretty much does nothing to help. I became a first time goat owner in March '12 and got 2 more in June (for a total of 3), but am down to 2. About the only thing hubby has done is take me to get the hay because he has the truck and he only helped me stack it up once. He didn't even help me fix the old barn up! My 70 year old mom and I did all of the repairs and even built the stall ourselves! 

As for my kids, I have three boys aged 8, 9, and 13, they help me each day. I forbid them to play any video games on school days. They didn't like the rule at first, but adjusted within 3 weeks. When Friday comes, then they can play the games. If the barn needs a complete cleaning, it gets done on the weekend and the video games wait until the job is done. My boys love to help. By the way, my boys are city boys, born and raised in Los Angeles, California. I don't think you can get anymore city than that! If mine can help out, I have no doubt your kids can too!

I say you can do it! Start out with 2 or 3 for a few months. After the trial period, if you feel you can handle more, pick up 1 or 2 more. I agree with nursehelg, too. Take your wife to the place you are planning to buy your goats. She'll get a feel for them . Maybe she could even pick one out!

 
Best wishes in your endeavor!!


----------



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

Aw, JaLyn, what a sweet post!

Erik, I agree with the others that your wife, and maybe your kids, will likely change their minds when they meet the goats...especially when they see the babies! They are irresistible.
Also, before you get the goats, you should have a good, tight fence and a nice setup, so they aren't always escaping and annoying her.


----------



## Dayna (Aug 16, 2012)

I'm recovering from hip surgery so I am in the "hubby has to help boat". I didn't expect to need his help, but having surgery changed that.

Remember, stuff happens. You have to have someone that can help if you need to. That's what family does, we help each other out. Steve doesn't do "daily" stuff generally with the goats, but if I asked he would never ever consider saying NO! lol I can't imagine that word coming from his mouth and he's not that happy we have animals.

I would not get any animal if I didn't have family to help out. I'd be too worried something might happen to me (like my hip surgery) and I'd be unable to care for them.


----------



## JaLyn (Oct 10, 2012)

Milkmaid..aww thanks..i do try lol..


----------



## kristinatucker (Jan 3, 2012)

Dont get a buck to scare her off for sure! I say start young and sweet, she will be hooked. I didnt want goats.. at all. My husband talked me into it and now I cant live without them. They are my hobby and love.


----------



## keren (Oct 26, 2008)

going a bit with what Dayna said, I actually have two friends that do the goat work when I'm away (like at shows and stuff) because my other half wont ...


----------



## JaLyn (Oct 10, 2012)

If all else fails make her think you bought her two goats as a gift lol..


----------



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

Erik_L said:


> I
> How successful can I be raising a couple of goats with no, or very little spousal support? I also work full time, thankfully. I'm sure at least one of my kids will help, but they're pre-teens and dodge most of their daily chores to jump on the electronic games. I don't know if my wife would lend a helping hand.
> I wouldn't mind if this turned into "Dad's out with his goats, again," but don't want the animals to suffer. Can anyone offer hope for a spouse who's support is _iffy_ at best?


My wife and daughter don't do much with the goats. My wife likes the goats
from the porch. She has a pretty good eye for a good goat. She does go
to shows with me sometimes. She even showed a goat once, but I don't
think she's fed them ever. She did spot a doe in labor on the camera and
called me so I could proxy deliver. She did tell my daughter what to do while
I was on the phone with her. Her call saved a nice baby as I headed home
right away and got there just in time to pull a kid that wouldn't have made
it otherwise. She's very observant. My daughter feeds and milks when I
am gone. The goats love her. She will always help me if I ask. I try and
ignore the stink eye look.  I wish she had more interest, but oh well.


----------



## Used2bmimi (Oct 3, 2012)

Yep, even the unwilling spouse can sometimes be turned. My hubby rolls his eyes at me and bemoans being called a goat farmer by his friends. He says he hates goats and they are all mine. HOWEVER...guess who brought me a dumptruck full of rocks to build goat mountain? Guess who held my big old mean doe for me when I had to pull both her kids? Guess who decided that this was the best Thanksgiving ever because the whole family got the witness that crazy delivery? And guess who stopped in the goat pen the other day when nobody was looking to pet the babies. Umm hmmm. He's getting hooked. I'm just giving him time to figure it out. THAT SAID, I agree, you do need to have a plan for care when you are not there. But the only way to find out if your wife would be willing to at least have them on the property is to ask. Lead with how important it is to you so she knows that up front. You might be surprised at your children, they might be really happy to help care for goats. My son immediately asked if one of the goats could belong to him and has been a trooper in helping me. I understand that you don't want to loose your dream so it's hard to ask, but really that's the only way to know.


----------



## Texas.girl (Dec 20, 2011)

Even though I live in goat country I did not have any plans to own goats, just to busy. But last year I looked out my kitchen window and a Boer doe was walking by and my life has never been the same. After not locating the owner and praying about it, I decided to keep her. A friend offered to come out and build me a fence only to discover I have rocks, not soil (so it took a lot longer then he thought it would and he had to learn a new way of installing a fence). Fast forward several months and he now lives here full time. He never thought he would like goats, their just livestock right? But he fell in love with that doe and after ranchers started giving us abandoned kids that love grew. Each one has such a different personality. We now have 6 (2 girls and 4 boys). He helps with all their care. I do all the learning and he follows my lead but he is there to help feed them and do whatever I need. Right now he is building a hay feeder which he looked online for ideas on how to build it. Since we spent 6 months bottle feeding kids, his help sure came in handy. You can care for the goats alone, which I occasionally have to do when he needs to go back to the city for a week, but it is sooooo much easier when he is around. 

Over Thanksgiving my ranch partner's son, daughter-in-law and grandchidren (7th grade boy and 9th grade girl) came out to visit. These city kids had a ton of fun playing with the 3 youngest (5 month old Boer wether and 3 mth old twin Spanish bucks). They fed the boys their grain and spent time playing with them. Who doesn't love a baby?

If you get goats and your wife just refuses to have anything to do with them, they you will have to find someone to help you out in a pinch. You have to plan on having the flu or a sprained ankle. Things happen and what are you going to do when you truly cannot go care for them. Hopefully your wife and children will fall in love, but if they don't--you need a back up plan.


----------



## Erik_L (Nov 27, 2012)

Thank you all for your words (and paragraphs) of encouragement. I will continue with my planning and preparing. 
I have been showing my wife the cute pictures everyone posts. She does think they're cute. She dies have one friend with goats, but doesn't get to her house often. She lives about an hour away. 

Again, thank you for keeping my determination up. 

Erik L

Erik_L sent this from his iPhone using GoatSpot. Pretty cool, huh?


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

My germaphob husband met me while I was leaning towards getting out of goats and selling them all. BUT he was the one who was there sitting with me while I cleaned off my last two kids this past year and he didnt say a word when the afterbirth hit me in the face! LOL 

Now he wont let me kiss him after Ive kissed a goat or touched my face after petting them! But its something we live with. Right now my goats are boarded out so I dont have the daily care of them (oh yeah I didnt sell out!  ) but he will watch as I trim hooves and I know he will jump in and help if needed.

My mom first started our family with goats when I was 11. At age 12 they were my full responsibility. I took care of 2 full size Oberhaslis that each weighed more then me! Over the years my mom dropped more out of the goats and I got into breeding and showing for a hobby. She would help out if I asked her or I could get some help stacking hay from my brothers if I pleadded. I did get the whole family's help when I would get my 100 bale deliveries of hay once a year. That was super helpful and I was always grateful! 

My husband now though is no help with my goat addiction and encourages it and hopefully in a year we will have a house and land and my goats back with me  I will raise our future kids around them and they will learn chores before fun as I did. 

BEST to talk to her first - then if she is iffy against it, take it slow and remind her that you want this to be another part of your partnership and not a wedge that comes between you two. If she really loves you she may fight against it but in the end support your desires as long as you support her wants and needs as well. 

My life use to revolve around goats - but Ive learned that goats adapt (even if they are more creature of habit then we are) and wont die if Im not home on time for feeding or if Im behind on hoof trimming. Always put your family first and the goats second.


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Feb 28, 2011)

I am sure it would be a really nice family project for you, your wife and the children. But by some chance that doesn't go as planned, you could consider finding a neighbor or teenager in your area that would want to help out. We have a neighbor boy who is 17 that comes and helps us unload hay, even though we have 3 children, now 11,17 and 19. We can't always get them home to help when hay is delivered. So if he is available we hire him to help us. Last 200 bales we unloaded and stacked we had my husband, myself, our 19 year old daughter and the neighbor boy helping. It went pretty well. The neighbor boy appreciated the extra spending money. The 17 year old was scheduled to work and our 11 year old had a ton of homework. 
We started with 7 does(4 of them bred) 15 years ago and now run a herd of around 22 breeding does. At one point in the year we have around 70 head on our farm. The past 3 years I have done all the daily chores. My husband helps with the extra projects, hoof trimming, building, cleaning out the barn, ect... We have 2 children that really like the farming and 1 child(our now 17 year old) that does not like farming and we have not pressured her to like it. But if we are in need of help and she is available she is expected to come out and catch, or hold animals, stack hay, ect..... Or we will give her a choice. Would you like to work on cleaning the kitchen or come help in the barn. She will normally choose the kitchen. 

Recently, my 11 year old son and I started a small rabbitry. My son really wants to raise meat rabbits and try raising worms under the hutches. My husband was forced to butcher rabbits as a child and was not happy with me when I suggested the project. In fact "Not happy" is an under statement. We are starting out slow and my husband has helped build a rabbit hutch, drove us 3 1/2 hours, one way, to get our first trio. But the deal is grandpa is going to work with my son on butchering the rabbits. Grandpa(my husband's father), still raises meat rabbits on a very small scale, just for their own use. My husband is interested in the worm part of the project. 

I hope that some or all of your family really enjoys your new adventure. It sounds like your wife is not totally against the idea.


----------



## WhisperingWillowNDG (Jul 20, 2011)

Getting goats was actually my hubby's idea lol. He wanted "a couple" of "brush goats". We now have a herd of 20 registered Nigerians... none of which we use for brush lol. He supports my love of the goats, even helped me pull a Huge buckling last year, but the goats are MY PROJECT and he helps very little with maintenance. I build everything, feed, milk, clean up, everything. The children help on the weekend and after school (we have 6 ages 12 to 2) whether they like it or not! After the first few months they began asking how they could help! Now they each own a goat (excepting the 2 yr old) and have a "stake" in the farm, so they are helping to care for THEIR animal. The hubby helps in emergencies (he works full time and I'm a stay at home mom so that's fair lol), and listens to my goat ramblings lol

Talk to your wife, then bring her and all the kids out to our place in January. She can meet my herd, we can all talk about the care required and then you both will have plenty of info to hash over while you make plans. I doesn't matter that you aren't looking at Nigerians, it will be nice to have another goat person so close by.


----------



## GTAllen (Jul 22, 2012)

My gf helps with the goats most everyday. She cares for our goats while I am gone for business. Holds them while I give shots or trim feet. We clean out pens together. We walk around the pasture with the goats in tow. We spend a lot of time together with the goats. Doing things together make it a lot easier and enjoyable.


----------



## Tlambert95 (Oct 16, 2012)

I have currently 14 goats. I take care of everything myself. Very seldom do I have help. I give shots, trim hooves, feed, hay, clean stalls all my self. I also have 11 rabbits I clean cages feed trim toe nails etc on. The animals are my love. All of my goats are large goats almost also. I have about a 140lb nubian to my smallest a 30lb pygmy. I take care of all of them on my own. I am a short woman but I can do it. My kids love the goats and rabbits also but they are to small to help me hold goats or trim feet still but I am sure as they get older they will be great helpers.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Yep yep and yep...she needs to meet a goat and hold a baby. In the very least she will support your love for them. : )I lived in California I had a church member who raised Goats..I thought she was weird lol...I loved her but Goats? really? Yuck...Then we moved to country life in Texas...went to a flea market our first month here and FELL IN LOVE with Daphne..our first Nubian baby...those ears did it for me..( of course we didn't know she was Nubian..just a goat lol) That was about 7 years ago and now my life would be so lonley without my goat family ( even though I have 8 kids lol)..Goats just worm themselves into your heart and even if you found the Yuckie before...you will love them when you hold them..period. : )


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Both my hubby and I take care of our animals together.
Every morning ,the animals needs come first , always .
They are taken out to relieve themselves ,feed , watered , turned out.
Then,we have our coffee and breakfast , never before .

We are both very dangerous together when it comes to animals though .
If we gave in to each other every time , we would have many , many more goats then we have now.
Basically I'm the one who says no .....lolol.
Someone has too !


----------



## clearwtrbeach (May 10, 2012)

As mentioned so often here, it can work out. I'd be surprised if she didn't get attached.Especially if it's a small breed, they aren't intimidating and my little ones play and are fun to watch more than my big boers. Even when I was working full time I went out and fed, watered twice a day when the weather was bad. Today now that I'm home, I have 'my' little Nigerian Dwarfs for milk, and "his" boers for meat- who takes care of all the animals-hmm that would be me. It's ok I enjoy them, sometimes he gets irritated with how much time I spend on the weekend- more just because I enjoy them not that there is so much maintenance.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

I forgot to add...I wouldn't want to rely on kids or a spouse that doesn't want anything to do with the goats I the first place.
I wouldn't feel comfortable at all.
But, like was mentioned , take your wife to see the babies , maybe bottle feed one if possible. That can always make a hardened person go soft and gooey , lolol.
But If she still voices her displeasure , I would second think it.
Maybe you can have a reliable friend come and take care of them if you are tied up at work ?
I always have the animals best interests in mind .
Good luck and I hope your wife comes around.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Spouses, that didn't have any interest in goats, can suddenly get it. Having goats around, will pull the heart strings of almost anyone. 

There are times, when I ask my husband for help and he does help me. But, I do most by myself. Just start out with a couple of goats, so you are not overwhelmed.


----------



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

GREAT post, Stacey! :hi5:


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

My husband has almost nothing to do with the goats. He will help when I have to disbud or tattoo or anything that would absolutely need 2 people. But most of the time I can handle things alone. My husband will not milk. I would have to find someone to milk for me if I were to go away at all. I would plan things so that you can take care of things yourself. Then if the kids and wife become interested, it will make it that much easier to do things.


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

My dad isn't huge about animals, but he cares for their wellbeing deeply. He's also the one to build their jungle gyms and helps us with disbudding. I'm very happy to have my mom and little sister who are absolutely crazy about the goats. I _probably _ could take care of a small herd solo -- you would just need to figure things out and have someone to help you when you really need it.


----------



## pdpo222 (Jun 26, 2011)

Before we were married 43 years ago, my mother took my soon to be husband aside and said:"Pam will always have animals. I can't tell you what kind or how many, but if you can't live with that don't marry her." :laugh: Well it's been a real ride for him. We've had everything from peacocks to pigs. He does all the building and repairing. He does the goat hooves. He feeds if I'm busy. BUT he was warned. lol He built rabbit cages when we sold meat rabbits, he built goat pens the first time we had goats. He would not milk them. I knew this and never asked. If I was sick one of the boys would milk. Now we have pygmy goats and I don't plan on milking them so that won't be a problem. You may want to consider that. He will go after goats that get loose. Although they usually just go to the barn and wait for someone to take care of them. I know if there is a kidding problem he will be there. He likes the goats. He's partial to the buck. Although he won't say that. Just consider the breed you are going to get. We went to pygmy's cause we are retired and the smaller goats are easier for us now. Are you going to milk them, will your wife do it if you can't? Will she chase a goat that has gotten out of a pen? Will she basically take over if you get sick? These are the questions only you can answer. Talk to her let her go over the good and bad points of the breeds. If you can get her to help you pick she may be more open to it. Once you go to get the two babies, because you always buy two, so they have a buddy, let her pick one out that she likes. Start leaving goat material out..lol Good luck, but like the others, you can't help but love a kid. Also Utube has lots on it showing how cute those kids are. Look them up and show her how cute they can be. :wink:


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

I grew up on a dairy farm in the 1960's, and have lived on the farm most of my life - except for a few awful yrs. in the St. Louis area. (Missouri is ok, the traffic and city life weren't!). Anyway, we no longer milk cows, I really liked the milking, so decided to get 2 goats. Since I had raised all my kids alone, I had one still in high school, it wasthe right time for goats! I had "dated" a man for 12 yrs. we are both older - he is early 60's I am in my early 50's, now, he knew when he married me that I had goats, and if he wanted me, I came with 20-30 goats! (notice how the 2 goats went to 20? lol ) He has no use for them, they are mine and I do everything for them. I also work 70 hrs. a week. Sometimes it is a bit overwhelming, but I do enjoy my goaties, way better than sitting in the house watching tv! 

I really would love it if we could both care for them, but since I knew he wasn't interested, it doesn't bother me too much. Hopefully, your wife will at least like the goats, if not fall in love with them!


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

After reading through these posts , I realize how very lucky I am to have a husband who enjoys the goats as much as I do


----------



## clearwtrbeach (May 10, 2012)

oh tricky you are lucky. My husband had a two previous wives that were 'animal nuts', one w/ dog pee and poop all over the house w/ a small child, the other who put her animal before anyone including her own child. So he is very jaded  He does like the chickens, but also grew up poor so animals were a luxury or food. He should've known when he met me I had 4 dogs, 2 cats, 55 gal w/ reptiles, 2 -55gal fish tanks (one salt water), and raised canaries. I have bent and now only have 2 dogs, cats passed, fish and reptiles found new homes, and canaries are down to 3 pair + our goats.


----------



## xymenah (Jul 1, 2011)

I am not married but I live with my parents (I'm 18) and a 26yo brother who is here from Thursday night to Sunday afternoon. I take care of my goats 100% by myself and had seven at one point. When I was 15 I had five horses I took care of by myself. I rode two of them nearly every day and worked with all of then in the round pen at least three times a week as well as normal chores and went to school. No animals have suffered medically or in attention. 

I broke my hand on Thanksgiving Day this year. I am still taking care of my goats by myself. One handed or not no one is going to help me because they don't like my goats. The only time I got help was when I talked my brother into holding my goats hooves so I could trim them and that only happened because his girlfriend was here and he felt too guilty to say no in front of her. I'm going to have to pay someone to muck stalls because I can't. The only person who would help me with my goats is my dad but he works out of town and is home once a month at most. You should be able to take care of goats by yourself just fine. Just make sure you have a back up if you get hurt or something. Heck you never know your whole family may fall in love with them and you won't be able to get them out of the goat pen.


----------



## JaLyn (Oct 10, 2012)

Now thankfully jay will do anything i need or ask him to do. He has milked but just enough so he knows how and he has bottle fed yet again just enough so he knows how. He can do it all but doesn't really enjoy it and I do so it works out for us both. I do wish he was in to them more though so we can talk goats more.


----------



## Shellshocker66 (Mar 19, 2012)

I started out with family questioning my sanity when it came to getting goats. Now everyone is involved with the process including my 89 year old mother who would never let me have a goat while growing up (she now knows what she was missing for years). Of course the elderly mom can't do much, but she is often my travel buddy, she has a good eye for picking a nice looking goat (of course I do have to make the screen very big and right in front of her) and she loves holding baby goats!

I'm very happy to say I have good support but I have to agree with some of the previous posters about your children and the goats. I personally think livestock animals help kids to build skills such as responsibility and a good work ethic. They may not like the decision to be thrown into the goat world, but at this point you're the parent and they need to do what you say.

Good luck!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

milkmaid said:


> GREAT post, Stacey! :hi5:


thanks


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Yep you will be ok. My husband works 4 24hour days a week, I do not have a job but I do have 2 small kids, I am 5'2 110lbs if I can tend to the goats and watch my kids at the same time anyone can ......My advise, dont go crazy buying goats right off, get a few see how that works out for you, if its not a big deal and are willing for more, then get a few more. Youll get better at catching goats, faster at trimming feet, and figure out little tricks on how to do everything by your self. And yes, as soon as your wife sees a baby kid jumping around she will be in love.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

But if your not married yet , make sure your intended spouse has good goat credentials 
Everything else is cake :thumb:


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Trickyroo said:


> But if your not married yet , make sure your intended spouse has good goat credentials
> Everything else is cake :thumb:


Will do, haha!

Any future boyfriend for me doesn't have to be goat-crazy in particular, but he does have to love animals, I can't see myself living without them, and I want to enjoy them together.


----------



## PiccoloGoat (Sep 10, 2008)

My boyfriend knows that as soon as I get my goats I won't be leaving my house hahaha, he's very supportive and insists he'll be right there with me to help


----------



## keren (Oct 26, 2008)

Picc, I have a reputable breeder who has a reg. mini doe (and hopefully a friend) who is 3 hrs from sydney but willing to meet you halfway, if you are interested. I'm waiting for her email address to pass it on to you.


----------



## mcombs93 (Dec 9, 2012)

My husband and I are new to having goats and all i can say is they are a lot easier to take care of them then what you would think. if you have ever had a dog then you will no how easy they are well a goat is just as easy..and everyone is right if you take her somewhere there is a baby goat she will fall in love and then will want one her self..we went to the sale and i found a little billy goat and he was so cute and then there was a doe that i just thought was beautiful and we brought both of them home that night and now we have 5 goats and some baby's on the way..hope this helps


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

I had a totally different opinion when I first brought home my first goats and we have a kennel here ,lots of dogs , and I find their care as similar as night and day.


----------



## Ninja Goats (Sep 6, 2011)

I'm the animal person, my husband is ok with petting but doesn't like the work. I take care of 5 horses (2 are boarded) daily and the 6 goats, barn cats, dogs, house cats... If I'm sick or gone for some reason I can leave him very very detailed instructions and he'll kinda get them right. If the weather isn't bad he comes out and talks with me while I do chores, but if it's cold he stays inside. He likes to ride but does not like the daily maintenance on the horses. He'll brush and give cookies if he's out there with me. He likes watching the goat antics and pets them when we're outside. But again, any bad weather or hard work and he's inside lol. I can get him to do things like work on the barn (one side needs some tin) and we redid the fence and stuff but most of the work is left to me.

The best thing I found was a teenager who knew horses and dogs to come watch my critters whenever we were out of town. Too bad now she's in college (local for now) and planning to move to Texas!! I told her she's not allowed to leave the area till she finds me a new farm sitter. A few times I've taken a horse somewhere riding for the weekend and I have her go to the house to take care of the rest of the animals so hubby doesn't have to.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Ninja Goats , I would get your husband a really nice warm winter coat , gloves , boots , the works. And show him that once you muck out a stall or two your toasty warm and ready to ride on those cold days 

I enjoyed taking care of my horse. My parents bought me the horse , but by no means was I not going to work for the upkeep . I wasnt old enough to work , but my Dad had me work in the church my Mom was secretary at. I had to polish the pews , and clean everything. And after that was done , i weeded the church gardens. I worked my butt off for my horse , but I enjoyed every minute of it ! I also had to do my own stall , feed and water her , everything. And I feel I am a better person because of it. During those years my horse was seriously injured and I had to sell my car to pay for the surgery. Either pay for it or put her down , that was my choice. And there wasnt a guarantee that she would survive the surgery or the after care , which I did all of it to save money , but under the supervision of my vet.

This has nothing to do really with the topic , but in a way , when you learn to care for the animal , you learn so much more.
I hope your hubby comes around and sees this , Im sure he will enjoy himself and wonder why he didnt do it sooner 

The best part of horses is the one on one when you are grooming , IMO.
You do that stall so your horse has a nice fresh clean place to sleep.

I wish I still had my horse .


----------



## Erik_L (Nov 27, 2012)

Goats Rock said:


> ...I do enjoy my goaties, way better than sitting in the house watching tv!


I love reading these testimonials from everyone. I gotta agree with Goats Rock. Anything's better than watching TV.

Erik_L sent this from his iPhone using GoatSpot. Pretty cool, huh?


----------

